# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Fun...or maybe not so fun

## genuinefarmgirl

These guys have some real guts!    Here's the article.

----------


## Lampada

Живот заболел такое смотреть.  Таки бедные их мамы! 
Комментарии смешные!  _The guy only worried about his hand being dirty.  Lol  
Military would be very interested into puting those guys in MRI and see what kind of amygdala anomaly leaves them fearless, besides of teenage﻿ _   _crazy Russians =) gotta like them for that, gosh thats freakin' high oO﻿ _   _did they just climbed a 650 meters high made in China building ?!﻿ _   _HOLY F**K! Jesus this is the scariest video I've ever watched, screw horror movies.﻿ _   _Amazing shows what real Russians can do﻿  
Need more Russian friends_

----------

